# Who Be Da " Whacker - O - Widgeon "



## widgnwhacker (Sep 7, 2002)

You know who Da Widgnwhacker Is k:










*WW*


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

We look like the game that we hunt. You are the wacker! Nice birds! Your eye patches match good luck oh


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You get those in AZ? Very nice.


----------



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

Props Bro!!!! Nice 'pates!!!


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Whacked em good! You shoot all 7?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Nice! :beer:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Nice looking string of ducks. Just curious, what type of water do you hunt down there? Is there many marshes or is it mainly irrigation ponds and lakes?


----------



## widgnwhacker (Sep 7, 2002)

These Widgeon were all taken here in Arizona :beer: I shot all 7 on 1 hunt here on the Colorado River. I hunt the Upper and Lower Colorado River and Lakes and Backwater Ponds. We also have some really nice marshes. k:

*WW*


----------

